# Florence



## beantowngators

well with all my hype and money spent on my upcoming trip, of course there is a threat of a hurricane late next week. Just a quick question. How often do they totally evacuate kill devil hills? i dont get my money back unless its a mandatory evacuation, so i am going to ride her out if she decides to show up but theres no evacuation. here comes probably the stupid question, is it possible at all to catch fish, even in the sound from a dock during swells? i just want to catch a damn fish


----------



## dawgfsh

If she comes as close as some reports, the sounds and roads will be flooded and the surf will be rolling.


----------



## DaBig2na

Hurricane Florence

You won't get to ride her out if they evacuate. If there is the slightest possibility that the storm will brush up against the OBX then chances are they will make non residents leave. It is wise to get the insurance if you are coming in Sept and October. Last evacuation was Hurricane Matthew in Oct 2016. When he hit I was fishing two hours before the storm began. It was four days after the storm before Emergency Management began letting non residents back on the island 

Every hurricane is different. I'd call my rental agency and check to see if you can still purchase the insurance. I'm thinking we will start seeing swells by Saturday. It's pretty far out right now to even make a prediction of what it will do

Sound fishing is always an option for you as well as pier fisihing. Again it's just too soon to tell.

Check out Dare County Emergency Management to keep up with the updates


----------



## beantowngators

Yeah i already have the insurance. i got it when i booked the place back in May. i just hope they dont evacuate the place. im coming down sunday. they said it would be there around thursday maybe. if they do evacuate id hope it be for one day only and i could go back to the house. even if i cant fish, the red drum tapehouse and tortugas lie will do me just fine. i just need this hoe bag Florance to bounce straight north.


----------



## NH Paul

If the winds are heavy even the sound will be riled up, dirty, and unfishable. Heavy gail force plus winds can also push the water to one side of the sound resulting in little or no water or flooding depending on which way it blows. Some recent storms the damage and flooding soundside was worse than along the ocean.

If I recall correctly, Red Drum got flooded out during Matthew in 2016.


----------



## flathead

To answer your question, I made it down in 1999 right after Floyd hit. Took 4 wheel driving and advice from SHP and US Army but we made it. Drove through one 2 mile section in water over a foot deep..........Ocean was still a little rough but caught lots of fish, even among all the mess. Hurricane Gert was right behind Floyd but turned out to sea. Easily 8-10'ers breaking on the beach and wind gusts that rocked the condo we were in, in KDH. Caught my largest speck at 7 lbs and lots of pups..............could hardly stand still on the beach...............fish have to eat. I was using 8'nBait right in the wash and it was rolling........so yes, if there's not a mandatory evac a couple days before and a couple days after the fishing was good............fishing in the middle of a direct hit zone won't work. Hunker down.....tie rigs.....cut bait.....watch TV.


----------



## beantowngators

flathead said:


> To answer your question, I made it down in 1999 right after Floyd hit. Took 4 wheel driving and advice from SHP and US Army but we made it. Drove through one 2 mile section in water over a foot deep..........Ocean was still a little rough but caught lots of fish, even among all the mess. Hurricane Gert was right behind Floyd but turned out to sea. Easily 8-10'ers breaking on the beach and wind gusts that rocked the condo we were in, in KDH. Caught my largest speck at 7 lbs and lots of pups..............could hardly stand still on the beach...............fish have to eat. I was using 8'nBait right in the wash and it was rolling........so yes, if there's not a mandatory evac a couple days before and a couple days after the fishing was good............fishing in the middle of a direct hit zone won't work. Hunker down.....tie rigs.....cut bait.....watch TV.


i honestly dont care if it rains and windy all week. if i cant fish i cant fish. i just dont wanna evacuate. ill hunker down in this awesome house and just cook and watch tv and movies relax. fingers crossed though boys


----------



## Benji

beantowngators said:


> flathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question, I made it down in 1999 right after Floyd hit. Took 4 wheel driving and advice from SHP and US Army but we made it. Drove through one 2 mile section in water over a foot deep..........Ocean was still a little rough but caught lots of fish, even among all the mess. Hurricane Gert was right behind Floyd but turned out to sea. Easily 8-10'ers breaking on the beach and wind gusts that rocked the condo we were in, in KDH. Caught my largest speck at 7 lbs and lots of pups..............could hardly stand still on the beach...............fish have to eat. I was using 8'nBait right in the wash and it was rolling........so yes, if there's not a mandatory evac a couple days before and a couple days after the fishing was good............fishing in the middle of a direct hit zone won't work. Hunker down.....tie rigs.....cut bait.....watch TV.
> 
> 
> 
> i honestly dont care if it rains and windy all week. if i cant fish i cant fish. i just dont wanna evacuate. ill hunker down in this awesome house and just cook and watch tv and movies relax. fingers crossed though boys
Click to expand...

house has a backup generator?


----------



## DaBig2na

No one will come to your rental and make you leave unless its the rental agency demanding you leave.
Again it's too soon to tell what the storm will do. I'm thinking positive and hope that it heads north just as it gets to Bermuda.

Depending on where your rental is; Would you really be stupid enough to stay if by some slim chance and God forbid a direct hit?
I don't think Tortuga's will be open anyway and there won't be any beer flowing from the taps at Red Drum either.


----------



## Guest

I feel your pain. I've lost a vacation twice because of Hurricanes in the outer banks and we vacationed there just a few weeks after Isabel too. It made us start going in May and June instead of August and September. Then we were hit with a tropical storm early one year. Very dry system. I think it was TS Ana and it might have been the earliest one on record in NC. It was a weird system, mostly wind with very little rain in the western quadrants. There was still sound side flooding from the sustained westerly wind. If a hurricane gets anywhere near shore, they will evacuate you. The rental company will probably force you out if you try to start. And for good reason. Flooding can be extensive. You are surrounded by two large bodies of water. Even a weak hurricane can cause massive storm surges when combined with a higher than usual tide and geographical features. Imagine a vehicle in just 3 feet of salt water which is rather minor storm surge. It's ruined at that point. Emergency services aren't going to show up either most likely. You won't have power, your food will go bad, your life will be at risk, your property will be at risk, at the main point of interaction with land there's almost always tornadic activity with hurricanes..... not worth it. I wish you the best. Don't pay attention to the forecasts. They really don't know squat at this point.


----------



## Drumdum

Let's just hope this sumbeetch turns to sea.... I hate moving stuff,and hog tying a lassoing everything down during this mess.. As far as fish,can never recollect,as Flathead did when I caught a bunch of fish before or after one.. I've always heard this,but never got in on the action... During Izzy it was a mandatory evacuation for residence of the island.. Tater wasn't but maybe 5 or so,so we left the island to my mother's in Chesapeake.. I'll never leave for another one unless it's a cat 4 .. Chesapeake caught much more hell than Frisco did.. We had no water or electric for a week,drinking water we had to boil.. On the island,I lost one piece of siding,electric was on in less than 24 hrs,friend of mine fished the "new inlet" in between Frisco and Hatteras.. He showed me pics of flounder over 5lbs,and some nice pups that were near that inlet that was 35' deep in the middle.......


----------



## flathead

> Let's just hope this sumbeetch turns to sea


Well, now that you've called a " she " a " he " you have probably jinxed us all  Might as well pack a bunch of bananas in your boat when you tie her up 



> The rental company will probably force you out if you try to start. And for good reason. Flooding can be extensive.


That's exactly how it works where we stay every October.......and it can change suddenly with new hurricane info...........the ole angle of the dangle..........zig or zag............cell phone or condo phone will ring and you get the mandatory evac info...........ours came directly from the realtor.............couple years ago we were down when Matthew decided to ride the coast. The initial storm surge forecast about 2-3 feet but he hit at peak high tide and the surge went to 5 feet, which totally floods our area.I remember the governor issued a mandatory evac at 7:00 pm............change it to the next morning.............then the realtor called and advised us mandatory evac was going to be around 6:00 pm.......we've rented through them for years and they also advised us to leave at 3:00 to avoid the traffic jams and gave us back road shortcuts to get away from evac road closures.

The place we stay has a 500' boat dock/pier and the last 300' were destroyed. When we returned several days later,we fished off what was left only at high tide and caught plenty of fish.........spots, pups, flounder, puffers.........ironically, Florence County SC was the hardest hit of all, 70 miles inland.

Always purchase the travel insurance when vacationing/fishing our coasts in September/October time frame. It is well worth it. We spend the month down there and the insurance part of the monthly bill is only $88 this year...... 

DD, was down there after Izzy........what was it the locals called that mountain of debris on the Hatteras/Frisco end ? Leon gave me a guided tour and told me but can't remember.


----------



## Gorge

Right now the NHC has it pointing straight at Wilmington. Good luck to all.


----------



## dawgfsh

I use to make Hurricane runs, the fishing can be awesome before and after as long as she's not more than a cat 1 when she hits.


----------



## flathead

Yep, I'm gonna blame ole ancient DD for this one................

From one update 3:00 pm :



> The Euro is very Hugo-like with a hit just north of Charleston then moving over Charlotte. The GFS is further north with a Morehead City, N.C. landfall...... I include them just to show the wide range of model solutions and the overall trend that *this storm will not curve and miss the U.S. mainland.*


----------



## Drumdum

flathead said:


> Well, now that you've called a " she " a " he " you have probably jinxed us all  Might as well pack a bunch of bananas in your boat when you tie her up
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how it works where we stay every October.......and it can change suddenly with new hurricane info...........the ole angle of the dangle..........zig or zag............cell phone or condo phone will ring and you get the mandatory evac info...........ours came directly from the realtor.............couple years ago we were down when Matthew decided to ride the coast. The initial storm surge forecast about 2-3 feet but he hit at peak high tide and the surge went to 5 feet, which totally floods our area.I remember the governor issued a mandatory evac at 7:00 pm............change it to the next morning.............then the realtor called and advised us mandatory evac was going to be around 6:00 pm.......we've rented through them for years and they also advised us to leave at 3:00 to avoid the traffic jams and gave us back road shortcuts to get away from evac road closures.
> 
> The place we stay has a 500' boat dock/pier and the last 300' were destroyed. When we returned several days later,we fished off what was left only at high tide and caught plenty of fish.........spots, pups, flounder, puffers.........ironically, Florence County SC was the hardest hit of all, 70 miles inland.
> 
> Always purchase the travel insurance when vacationing/fishing our coasts in September/October time frame. It is well worth it. We spend the month down there and the insurance part of the monthly bill is only $88 this year......
> 
> DD, was down there after Izzy........what was it the locals called that mountain of debris on the Hatteras/Frisco end ? Leon gave me a guided tour and told me but can't remember.


 There was debris everywhere,but the brunt of it all was in Hatteras,Frisco north wasn't near as bad for the severity of the storm.. We took no flooding in Frisco compared to Hatteras,and debris was at minimum.. It was the only storm I have left from in 20yrs of living here,and wish we hadn't...



flathead said:


> Yep, I'm gonna blame ole ancient DD for this one................
> 
> From one update 3:00 pm :


Trust me Frank I do not want this storm anywhere near the e coast...


----------



## flathead

I understand completely....she is looking worse and worse.........haven't seen the 8:00 am update yet but read that she could be a cat 4, possibly even a Cat 5, hitting somewhere between Myrtle Beach and Morehead City...............not since 1933 has a hurricane been this far north and turned due west.


----------



## baitman

lordy...... we are due to go down to carolina beach on the 16th,,,,, it ain't looking good right now,,, if it doesn't flood out the place the fishing will be good ,,but i am praying for everyone down there,,,, maybe it will turn,,but they are pretty sure its not.





terry m


----------



## Adam

Was down this past week, got home a couple hours ago. Folks were talking about possible non-res evacs starting on Weds or Thurs. Looks to be a Cat 4 just before landfall. Water was already in the road behind Rodanthe Pier this morning. You guys be safe.


----------



## NC KingFisher

Still slick here in SENC, had the skiff out 12 miles yesterday catching albies on metal. I'm staying where I'm at, everything I have is right here and I'm not leaving it because of a storm. Rode em out before


----------



## sand flea

Two days ago it was way too early to worry. I typically ignore all the hype because most of it is just chasing clicks, but when Capital Weather Gang starts sounding the alarm you're in for a bad time. And they say this is looking really, really bad. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...east-and-mid-atlantic/?utm_term=.0ad6711c2b32


----------



## NC KingFisher

The water is 86 degrees. All the years I've been fishing, can't remember such a thing this time of year. Not looking good


----------



## phillyguy

Ocracoke is already seeing overwash. Probably see evacuations starting tomorrow.


----------



## 1BadF350

Of course my week long family trip is scheduled to start Saturday.


----------



## phillyguy

Mine too. Already looking at alternatives.


----------



## Garboman

1BadF350 said:


> Of course my week long family trip is scheduled to start Saturday.


Well you may have to reschedule, first week of October is way better on Jennettes anyway.

The folks that live in the impact zone and have homes, real property and perhaps family in jeopardy do not have the same amount of largess of postponing their time on the water they are presently concerned with other matters than a few days lost fishing.

When I lived on Hatteras in front of oncoming Hurricanes the fishing was by and large very good until conditions deteriorated with rising surf. Bite turned on for Drum, Kings, and Pompano for me anyway.

Fishing sucked immediately after most times, or at least I told myself that was the case, as I was mostly working to put damaged homes back into habitable condition.

OBX mostly will get by, Wilmington and Myrtle Beach area and those homes immediately inland are generally much lower to the ground, going to be some big problems.

Best get ready and get out of the way if you can.

Stay Safe DD, might want to relocate your gear to Manteo and perhaps Tater will come and help.


----------



## phillyguy

Yes. This storm is a minor inconvenience to me. To those who live and work in the path of this thing, it is a major threat to their homes, livelihoods, and in some cases their lives. The fish will be there.


----------



## Hikes run

Just came across the wire, non residents need to start evacuating at 12:00 today. Dare county residents are to begin evacuating at 7:00 tomorrow morning. Gas stations are lined up out onto the streets already. Unless it turns and puts KDH in the bullseye we're riding it out.


----------



## pmcdaniel

Matthew just skirted the coast and did a number, this one ain't nothing to fool around with. Gotta drive back up to Greensboro from Florida on Wednesday, hope the evac traffic thins out in SC by then.


----------



## phillyguy

Any chance of getting a refund on my 10-day 4x4 permit?


----------



## Guest

I hope y'all stay safe down there. Be careful everyone, looks like it will be a serious hurricane.


----------



## Catch This

Stay safe my friends


----------



## don brinson

Every one who decides to stay and ride it out. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. I know 
my brother and his wife are staying. I had a cousin drive to the south end of Topsail last night and get my tackle to thier house on the mainland. Hope my house is standing next week. 
Good luck


----------



## dialout

Stay safe my friends. This one looks ugly. 

I rode some out there in the 80s and 90s as a kid. I think they were mostly 3s . Being on the beach before , seeing the surf during and being on the beach after are sights I'll never forget. Drove threw one a few years ago headed down the coast as it was headed up and that was a wild ride. 

Sorry I'm rambling just finished a batch of mid nights that turned into 48 strait since we got 10 inches of rain here yesterday from leftover tropical storm Gordan 









That's A flood control channel the army corps of engineers built on the edge of town ...normally ankle deep but yesterday it's over the wall and into the brush..probably 10 + feet deep .


----------



## nissan11

Let's turn this into a live picture thread for anyone staying on the coast when it hits. I am about an hour inland on the NC/SC line but want to see what it's like on the beach.


----------



## abass105

Stay Safe Everyone. My Prayers Are Going Out For You.


----------



## NC KingFisher

I'll take some more pictures tonight, could have got some good shots last night in Carolina when we were boarding windows at the board walk


----------



## dlpetrey

Praying for everyone in the path of this thing. It looks bad. We'll be down there later this fall doing everything we can to put money back into the local economy. Stay safe, friends!


----------



## twbranch

All of you guys staying put in OBX area stay safe and my prayers are with ya. I will be in Hatteras in mid Oct if you need anything let me know I will bring what I can from the inland. Hopefully you guys will be back on your feet by then however.


----------



## pmcdaniel

Latest models look like points North of Lookout may be spared the worst, but if it sits out there and wanders to the South along the coast like the models are currently showing, the southern NC and northern SC coasts are going to get hammered like nothing before. On the bright side, if you can find a place to stay, the fishing will probably be good in a few weeks after the flat dredged beaches are stirred up.


----------



## twbranch

Well it's looking bad for Wilmy south past charleston. I lived in Beaufort, SC a few years in the military and have friends there and they are on watch for evac but haven't left yet. I am praying it doesn't stall like the weather channel is predicting.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Parris Island ordered an evacuation on Tuesday. I sent 25 motorcoaches down. They cancelled the evacuation and sent them home. I think they made a poor decision. Based on the revised track of the storm I now know they made a horrible decision.

Darin


----------



## DaBig2na

Finger_Mullet said:


> Parris Island ordered an evacuation on Tuesday. I sent 25 motorcoaches down. They cancelled the evacuation and sent them home. I think they made a poor decision. Based on the revised track of the storm I now know they made a horrible decision.
> 
> Darin


Better fuel em up and send em back down. Looks like Florence is going home to Florence SC now


----------



## flathead

Folks, teh 5:00 pm GFS model just came out and it has Florence going straight in just above Wilmington and going inland for good.............bottom line, she is still unpredictable less than 48 hours before her official arrival..............Cantore was at Wrightsville Beach............watch where he goes..........or stays.


----------



## FishPharm

would love to see some pictures from the OBX, from a safe distance of course!


----------



## Gorge

Pictures of Hatteras and Pea Island are on the Island Free Press. The surf is already over the dunes in Hatteras village and at the S curves


----------



## dialout

Jennettes cams are working as of now. Avalon cams are down. Saw some pics earlier of the surf hitting just below the decking.


----------



## Papa-T

Dare County EM and NCDOT NC12 has posted some video of Jennettes pier and some pics on Twitter. And has posted info about 20 min ago. Jeanette’s: http://www.ncaquariums.com/jennettes-pier-current-conditions. And check out the Frying Pan Coast Guard tower 34 miles out : https://wtvr.com/2018/09/13/live-webcams-hurricane-florence-approaches-carolina-coast/amp/


----------



## Papa-T

Think this one is the live streaming cam of Frying Pan: https://www.phillyvoice.com/hurrica...ivestreaming-frying-pan-tower-north-carolina/


----------



## nissan11

Almost here.


----------



## 23mako

Is that blow up doll your float lol


----------



## Islander80

Haha. You just made my day. Great hurricane kit.


----------



## 1BadF350

Can never be too prepared. Hope you have a patch kit


----------



## pmcdaniel

Severe damage to Carolina Beach Pier: https://twitter.com/JonEvansWECT/status/1040704854992343040


----------



## pmcdaniel

Several fake reports of the Oceana Pier being destroyed but apparently just the end is in the ocean.


----------



## Papa-T

Anyone have any info of southern Hatteras down near the ferry as far as flooding. I know they got hit bad couple years ago?


----------



## twbranch

Papa-T NC12 pulling into the village is a huge dune but as far as flooding I haven't seen anything. That is my favorite place to be so I have been watching closely. I knew the dune by NC12 would be breached and NCDOT always work hard to fix that...God bless them!


----------



## nissan11

Day two without power. My supply of booze is down to 90%. Yard tree is taking a nap.


----------



## baitman

ah guinness ,,, good choice sorry bout the tree





terry m


----------



## phillyguy

See you tomorrow in Hatteras!


----------



## phoolhearted

Anyone heard anything about Surf City? I know it got hit hard-- but reports are SLOW coming in. 
Any locals stay? Have a family spot halfway down towards TB, and won't be able to head that way until Tuesday night (If the Island's open)


----------



## pa-fisherman

Hoping everyone and your families make it through this hurricane safe and sound. Good luck everyone


----------



## nissan11

I hope this works


----------



## nissan11

Rain


----------



## phillyguy

Just got to Buxton, 5:30pm. Roads are clear, traffic very light, most businesses still closed. Red Drum is open, Connors, and Angelos Pizza. That’s about it.


----------



## Hikes run

Took a trip down to have a look around this evening. We hit 44,48 and 49. The northern beaches are still closed until NPS checks them out tomorrow. Overall it looks like the beaches faired pretty well. Steer clear of Hatteras though, standing water and they got chewed up pretty good from what I heard. It's probably not the best time to be touring around down on that end.


----------



## dialout

nissan11 said:


> Rain


Naked quad riding?


----------



## NC KingFisher

Wilmington is all but deystroyed with flooding, I had enough yesterday and packed up and headed to Juno beach. Took a while to get out, lots of flooding.


----------



## retired

Oak Island got nailed. The owner of my old house there said it was pretty bad.


----------



## Guest

retired said:


> Oak Island got nailed. The owner of my old house there said it was pretty bad.


How bad is the pier ? It was being rebuilt, supposed to reopen in April, 2019, until Florence.


----------



## Jollymon

Any reports on how the all the Pier's came through the storm


----------



## Shanep

Go here to for NOAA aerial survey to see how your interests fared

https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/news/sep18/florence-storm-imagery.html


----------



## Jollymon

Shanep said:


> Go here to for NOAA aerial survey to see how your interests fared
> 
> https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/news/sep18/florence-storm-imagery.html


Good stuff , Thanks


----------

